# Desktop upgrade query



## A_ashish_A (Mar 5, 2017)

Hey guys. Need to upgrade my desktop. 

1. What is the purpose of the upgrade? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans: full hd 1080p gaming at ultra resolution. If possible UHD 4k gaming. 

2. What is your overall budget? 
Ans:  65k.. Can extend it to 80k.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: No.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 or 10. 

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: No hard drive needed. 

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? 
Ans: No. Already have a 22" 1080p one. Planning to buy 4k moniter later. That will be an individual purchase. 

7. Which components you ONLY want to buy? 
Ans: Processer, Motherboard, Ram, Graphic card. 

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Within this month or can wait for Ryzen. 

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Will do myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Dehradun. Online, offline, fine with both.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I can wait for Ryzen if its worthy and VFM. Upgraded configuration should not get obsolete till 5 or 7 years. My current configuration is in signature.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Budget -K

AMD Ryzen R7 1800X -40000,
Asus ROG Cross hair VI Hero -22000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 2400Mhz -9000,
Crucial MX300 275GB SSD -5000.
HIS RX480 8GB Iceq X2 Roaring Turbo -23000.
Or
Sapphire RX480 8GB Nitro+ -23000.
Total -???
Calculate for yourself...

Regarding ultra HD gaming OP needs to wait for AMD next gen GPUs.

Otherwise OP can go with either HIS RX480 8GB Iceq X2 Roaring Turbo or Sapphire RX480 8GB @ 23k

I think RX590 which is the upcoming GPU is the single fastest GPU that comes under your budget.

Coupled with DirectX12 & Vulkan API support by AMD on their GPU hardware plus budget pricing will be the best option for Ultra 4K resolutions.

Regarding AMD GPUs like RX480 if can't wait.
HIS RX480 8GB has 6 power phases and VRM heatsink compares with Sapphire RX480 5 power phases and no VRM heatsink.

It's your decision since you are going for Ultra 4K Gaming and RX480 is not sufficient.

I mean Zotac GTX1080 8GB is there but it's out of your budget.

Even GTX1080Ti got released just now.

If you can increase your budget then go with GTX1080Ti for flawless Ultra 4K Gaming.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## A_ashish_A (Mar 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -81.2K
> 
> AMD Ryzen R7 1700 -26000,
> Asus
> ...



Don't need hard disk, ssd, psu, case. Only need processer, mobo, ram and gpu.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2017)

A_ashish_A said:


> Don't need hard disk, ssd, psu, case. Only need processer, mobo, ram and gpu.


Updated as required.
Calculate and get enlightened.
Any more doubts then enlighten me eh.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## A_ashish_A (Mar 5, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Updated as required.
> Calculate and get enlightened.
> Any more doubts then enlighten me eh.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


1) Is AMD Ryzen R7 1800X - 40000rs. really value for money? 

2) I want to go with nvidia gpu and was thinking to get GTX1080 if possible in this budget. 

3) Let me break down my budget

Cpu - 20000 to 25000 
Mobo - 10000 to 12000
Ram - 8000

Total - 40000 to 45000 approx

Now I've left around 35000 for gpu. How much will i need more for a good GTX1080?

Plz suggest me configuration accordingly.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2017)

You just enlightened yourself eh.

What's more do you want eh?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 5, 2017)

Let me enlighten you about Nvidia Pascal architecture

AMD’s Radeon cards hold an ace in the hole when it comes to games based on Microsoft’s*radical new DirectX 12 graphics technology: asynchronous compute engines.

This dedicated hardware essentially allows multiple tasks to be run concurrently. The async shaders didn’t provide much of an advantage in DirectX 11 games, which run tasks in a largely linear fashion, but they can give certain DX12 titles a major performance boost, as you’ll see in our*Ashes of the Singularity*benchmark results later. And it can make a major difference in*the asynchronous timewarp feature*that the Oculus Rift VR headset uses to keep you from blowing chunks if there’s a hiccup in processing.



Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## A_ashish_A (Mar 5, 2017)

Ok sir, then plz finally give me configuration according to the following - 

Cpu - 20000 to 25000 (Ryzen if possible) 
Mobo - 10000 to 12000
Ram - 8000
Gpu - 40000


----------



## gta5 (Mar 5, 2017)

No No...  don't get Ryzen 1800... That is very bad value for gaming , it is meant for workstation,development,rendering

Ryzen 5 1600X is the one you should get .. this should launch around Rs 20k during may , B350 Mobo is already under 10k

Gtx 1080 received price cut 3 days ago to 500 $ ... so it will reflect soon in india... by may-june Vega will also launch


----------



## A_ashish_A (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok so I've decided to wait for Vega series. Till then I'll upgrade cpu+mobo+ram. I've finalized Ryzen 1700X. So far it seems perfect for gaming+computing processes.


----------



## gta5 (Mar 6, 2017)

A_ashish_A said:


> Ok so I've decided to wait for Vega series. Till then I'll upgrade cpu+mobo+ram. I've finalized Ryzen 1700X. So far it seems perfect for gaming+computing processes.



if you are waiting for VEGA then wait for R5 1600x .. This will perform better than 1700X in games , same as 1800x.. giving you the most bang for the buck..

Save that 10k and put that money into a better GPU like Vega equivalent of GTX 1080


----------



## A_ashish_A (Mar 6, 2017)

gta5 said:


> if you are waiting for VEGA then wait for R5 1600x .. This will perform better than 1700X in games , same as 1800x.. giving you the most bang for the buck..
> 
> Save that 10k and put that money into a better GPU like Vega equivalent of GTX 1080



R5 1600X will better than 1700X in gaming... Why so? Plz elaborate.


----------



## gta5 (Mar 7, 2017)

A_ashish_A said:


> R5 1600X will better than 1700X in gaming... Why so? Plz elaborate.



Clock Speeds ..

1700X ,  Base -3.4 ghz    ,  turbo - 3.8 ghz
1600X    Base - 3.6 ghz   , turbo  - 4.0 ghz  ( same as 1800x )

Games don't scale well beyond 8 threads and most games are still limited to strong 4 threads.. Single threaded performance is very important for games.. so having 12 threads as in 1600x vs 16 threads in 1700X will not impact gaming.. it is future proof enough for next 5 years ..  

and at higher resolutions , GPU is the major bottleneck .. So you will gain more performance by using a better GPU than spending more on CPU..  so save that 10k and put it in better GPU..


----------



## A_ashish_A (Mar 7, 2017)

gta5 said:


> Clock Speeds ..
> 
> 1700X ,  Base -3.4 ghz    ,  turbo - 3.8 ghz
> 1600X    Base - 3.6 ghz   , turbo  - 4.0 ghz  ( same as 1800x )
> ...



When will 1600X launch in india?


----------



## gta5 (Mar 7, 2017)

A_ashish_A said:


> When will 1600X launch in india?



official word is Q2 .. should launch in may ,  before Vega launch anyway ..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 7, 2017)

gta5 said:


> official word is Q2 .. should launch in may ,  before Vega launch anyway ..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> IF you have money left after "accounting for better GPU" then you can look into buying 1700 and overclocking it , it will increase the longevity of your processor in future after 4-5 years when games starts using more than 12 threads... better minimum and stable framerates , this is another popular opinion , just mentioning it .. though i am not in full agreement with it


Who cares after 4-5 years eh.
By that time there would be processors coming with 16cores/32threads or 32cores/64threads eh.

What we want here is Intel Core i5 performance for Gaming and Intel Core i7 performance for multi-tasking.

You will not need more than that.

Why do you think AMD released R7 first even though all iterations are developed and made ready eh.

If they release all iterations like R7, R5, R3 chipsets, almost 80% will go with R5s since the remaining 20% only constitute ensthusiast market buddy.

Only those who really have the purpose will then go with R7s eh.

This is their marketing strategy eh.

If after 4-5 years like you said these R7s will come in handy, by that time the GPU technology will be well ahead which will lead to the CPU bottlenecking the then released GPUs eh.

Then ultimately in order to keep up you will update to then released CPUs eh.





Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 7, 2017)

A_ashish_A said:


> Ok sir, then plz finally give me configuration according to the following -
> 
> Cpu - 20000 to 25000 (Ryzen if possible)
> Mobo - 10000 to 12000
> ...



AMD Ryzen R5 1600X -15k to 20k

Yet to be released. Will come in June,2017.
It's the best processor to get for gaming and R7 is not at all needed eh.


Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## gta5 (Mar 7, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Who cares after 4-5 years eh.
> By that time there would be processors coming with 16cores/32threads or 32cores/64threads eh.
> 
> What we want here is Intel Core i5 performance for Gaming and Intel Core i7 performance for multi-tasking.
> ...



This is why i mentioned *i don't agree with it* and later even edited it out  .. but there are many people who buy an expensive machine once and stick with that configuration and never upgrade .. the only reason i mentioned is this ..  Did you Read OP ?



> * Upgraded configuration should not get obsolete till 5 or 7 years*



Games like BF1 multiplayer are very taxing on CPU  , even i7 7700k is near full usage in that game .. that is today in one of the most popular game .. forget 4-5 years  later.. 

so people are actually buying ryzen 1700 and overclocking it .. because the difference in price is not that big between 1600x and 1700 vs the extra cores/threads + future proofing you get for only 60 $ more ... if 1600x doesn't overclock more than 4.1 ghz , you will see many people jumping on 1700 directly and overclocking it..  * but i still don't agree with this opinion *.. i just mentioned it for OP  as an alternative if he has extra cash after accounting for higher end GPU  because many people are recommending this



> Why do you think AMD released R7 first even though all iterations are developed and made ready eh.


 they released R7 first because of yields and they are fully working dies , the defective chips out of R7 will have 2 cores disabled/fused off that will become 1600x /1500
the R3 and low end R5 4 core version will likely be a different chip with only 1 cluster.. this is why they are not releasing in Q2 but in 2nd half...
then they are going into Server market in Q2 so they want all the production to go for full dies , higher end chips where there is maximum profit and not to artificially block gamers ..  

and R7 is looking bad compared to kabylake in gaming already.. it is in their best interest to release R5 1600x and 1500 as fast as they can to win gamers on price/performance


----------



## A_ashish_A (Mar 10, 2017)

One more thing i want to know and I'm confused about.... Which cpu cooler will i have to purchase if i go for ryzen/am4 motherboard?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 10, 2017)

A_ashish_A said:


> One more thing i want to know and I'm confused about.... Which cpu cooler will i have to purchase if i go for ryzen/am4 motherboard?


Either Cooler Master Hyper 212X 
OR
Corsair H100GT ...

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## vito scalleta (Mar 11, 2017)

Why are guys suggesting amd r7 cpus when they are getting beaten by 6th gen i5s in terms of gaming performance ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 3, 2017)

Budget -82K

Intel Core i7 7700K -29000,
Asus Z270 TUF Mark 2 -14000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 2400Mhz -9000,
Corsair H100GTi CPU Cooler -7000,
Zotac GTX1060 6GB Amp -23000.
Total -82,000.


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2017)

vito scalleta said:


> Why are guys suggesting amd r7 cpus when they are getting beaten by 6th gen i5s in terms of gaming performance ?



Because they are almost equal to an octa-core i7-6900K and quad-core i5 will be outdated this year.


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 4, 2017)

ico said:


> Because they are almost equal to an octa-core i7-6900K and quad-core i5 will be outdated this year.


But isnt op upgrading the system for gaming ?? So with respect to that the ryzen chips are incomparable to the intel counterparts that u mention. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 4, 2017)

OP doesn't want to overclock.
OP wants the system for gaming, not super heavy multi-tasking, heavy load rendering or something like that. So please suggest according to OP's needs only. I saw suggestions for r7 1800x, i7 7700k etc. .... seriously?!

Processors like entire r7 series, i7 7700k, 6900k etc. are all overkill; specially if you keep graphics cards like 1060GTX with those, totally useless.
 [MENTION=127762]A_ashish_A[/MENTION]: Pick any mediocre processor (like i5 6600 or AMD r5 series, I am not sure of exact models, but priced somewhere 15k) and try to put it atleast with 1080GTX (as you want 4K) card and you are good to go. Else, wait for Vega to release if you can, nobody has much idea about it till now and it surely can be a market changer.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 4, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> OP doesn't want to overclock.
> OP wants the system for gaming, not super heavy multi-tasking, heavy load rendering or something like that. So please suggest according to OP's needs only. I saw suggestions for r7 1800x, i7 7700k etc. .... seriously?!
> 
> Processors like entire r7 series, i7 7700k, 6900k etc. are all overkill; specially if you keep graphics cards like 1060GTX with those, totally useless.
> @A_ashish_A : Pick any mediocre processor (like i5 6600 or AMD r5 series, I am not sure of exact models, but priced somewhere 15k) and try to put it atleast with 1080GTX (as you want 4K) card and you are good to go. Else, wait for Vega to release if you can, nobody has much idea about it till now and it surely can be a market changer.



Budget -88K

Intel Core i5 6500 -15000,
Gigabyte GA-H170-D3H -8000,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 2400Mhz -9000,
Zotac GTX1080 8GB Amp -56000.
Total -88,000.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 4, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Budget -88K
> 
> Intel Core i5 6500 -15000,
> Gigabyte GA-H170-D3H -8000,
> ...



I personally feel that this one is much better configuration as per current market, Thanks to [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION]!


----------



## ico (Apr 4, 2017)

vito scalleta said:


> But isnt op upgrading the system for gaming ?? So with respect to that the ryzen chips are incomparable to the intel counterparts that u mention.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



1800X@4.0GHz vs 6600K@4.6GHz(cores are choking) - Album on Imgu

How long do you think a CPU that is already pushing 100% usage on games last for?

That's a 1800X @ 4 Ghz vs. i5-6600K @ 4.6 GHz.

I'd personally let OP wait for the 6-core Ryzen.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 5, 2017)

ico said:


> 1800X@4.0GHz vs 6600K@4.6GHz(cores are choking) - Album on Imgu
> 
> How long do you think a CPU that is already pushing 100% usage on games last for?
> 
> ...



Yes, you are right. Having more cores is future-proofing. But the budget should also be considered. 1800x costs around 40k alone, and the total budget is approx. 85k. In that budget, getting a mediocre processor + good graphics card is a better approach.
If OP can't wait, stick with i5. Otherwise definitely check out upcoming cheaper Ryzen options.

BTW those comparison screenshots are good, thanks for that!


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Yes, you are right. Having more cores is future-proofing. But the budget should also be considered. 1800x costs around 40k alone, and the total budget is approx. 85k. In that budget, getting a mediocre processor + good graphics card is a better approach.
> If OP can't wait, stick with i5. Otherwise definitely check out upcoming cheaper Ryzen options.
> 
> BTW those comparison screenshots are good, thanks for that!


We have the cheaper Ryzen 7 1700 and will have Ryzen 5 1600X in a week.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 10, 2017)

ico said:


> We have the cheaper Ryzen 7 1700 and will have Ryzen 5 1600X in a week.



That's too early! Damn, I hurried in buying the system for myself  Bought i5 6600 system in December last year 
I just gone through several articles, the 1600x is looking too good!


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> That's too early! Damn, I hurried in buying the system for myself  Bought i5 6600 system in December last year
> I just gone through several articles, the 1600x is looking too good!



You can still sell it off. People would still be willing to take i5-6600 for a very decent price.


----------



## gta5 (Apr 11, 2017)

^^ and sell it before next year at max before those i5 prices tank , since intel is most likey going to make i3 full quad core next year ..it won't sell for more than 7-8k then


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 11, 2017)

hehe, thanks for the suggestion guys.

Yes, It would have been better to wait in my case. But now as I've already bought it, I am not going to sell/buy again coz

1) it's not like that this CPU got outdated or something. Its performance is super good and I don't think its going to deteriorate much in the next 2-3 years (atleast), because of the simple fact that gaming companies are not going to just jump on developing games which only supports (or runs *much* better on 6/8 core cpu's) because the general configuration of consumers system is not going to change in a night, and so the companies can't afford to loose the major chunk of their market. Apart from very few tech enthusiasts, people do not generally keep on updating their systems (for atleast 4-5 years) and so, 4 core processors are still going to be a norm for the years to come. I'll update mine once the market has taken its sweet time to accept this technological progress as a norm.
2) I am not an enthusiast gamer. I don't want max. FPS at ultra all the time. The performance should be good, that's all.
3) I am a lazy a$$ to sell and start over it again


----------

